# Italy attacked France in 1940



## Jank (Jul 6, 2006)

I believe an Italian invasion force was met by the French in 1940 at Little Saint Bernard Pass in the Alps. I have heard conflicting accounts of this event. Some say that a huge snow storm stopped the numerically superior Italian troops from advancing and others say just that the French defeated them.

Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 6, 2006)

June 10 - Italy declares war on France and England. Mussolini saw France's imminent surrender and decided to reap some of the spoils of France. In order to do this, he needed to absorb as much French land as possible. Mussolini had interest in obtaining Nice, Corsica, French Somaliland and Tunisia. Italy masses 32 divisions on the French border and commences an attack. These divisions were severely under equipped whose artillery was outdated and did not even possess enough pots and pans to feed their troops. The Italians launched their initial attack through the Little Saint Bernard Pass in the Alps, but had to stop due to a massive snow storm. Another assault continued through the French Riviera towards Nice, but that too was stopped in Menton, only 5 miles inside France. By this time France was ready for an armistice with Germany. (Comando Supremo: Events of 1940)

Both are true according to the above, all in the Italians made a bit of a mess of it all (as they would later do against the Greeks).


----------



## Jank (Jul 6, 2006)

I read that account at Commando Supremo. I don't think it supports a reading that both weather and the French forces were responsible for thwarting the attack.

The attack through the Little Saint Bernard Pass in the Alps was stopped, according to that source, by weather. It does not mention that the French defeated them through armed resistance at that location.

I have read elsewhere, though, that French forces fought and defeated the Italians in the Alps and that it was not the weather.


----------

